# Extension Dialer



## Richboy455 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew of an app that was good for dialing extensions. At my job, the extension are the last four digits of the full phone number. So when I pick up a phone there and dial 1919, it is really calling 555-555-1919. If I dial the full number from my cell phone It is the same as just dialing the four digits on a land line at work. What I want to do is be able to call various extensions at my job (the extensions being the last 4 digits of the full phone number) by simply entering the 4 numbers, and the app will then dial the entire number. Does anyone know of an app that can do this?


----------

